# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Matt Gurtler (GA)

## Warlord

Wow this guy is a State Rep and a Ron Paul supporter!

He has been endorsed by Rand Paul for the 9th Congressional District (Rep. Doug Collins is running for U.S Senate)




> HIAWASSEE, Ga. – State House Representative Matt Gurtler, 8th District, formally announced Feb. 18 that he received a campaign endorsement from U.S. Senator Rand Paul.  “I am proud to receive Senator Rand Paul’s endorsement for Congress,” Gurtler said. “Rand Paul is one of the few men in Washington D.C. willing to stand up for the Constitution and take on the establishment.”


Check his wiki:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Gurtler

Interestingly the establishment recruited a well funded primary challenger to take him out last time (like they did to Gunny) but he won with 60% of the vote. This suggests he's popular to me.

It's great to see a new generation of candidates who are State Reps or senators running for higher office. This is how we win!

 @Brian4Liberty

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Brian4Liberty

He looks good...




> I am a Limited-Government Conservative Republican
> 
> In Congress, I will fight to protect your right to keep and bear arms, work to stop government interference in the free market, stand firm to defend life at every chance, advocate to reduce or eliminate taxes, and advocate getting the federal government out of our children’s education. 
> 
> I’ll most assuredly bring transparency and accountability to government by explaining all my important votes like I’ve done these past four years, and I’ll be sure to let you know What’s Really Going on in DC. 
> ...
> https://www.mattgurtlerforcongress.com/issues/

----------


## Warlord

> He looks good...


Ron has inspired so many. This guy is an example of someone who was inspired and ran for office and have earned their stripes at a local level. They now seek higher office and voters who know them and know that they wont compromise like Ron are giving them a look.  Also Rand is endorsing them and so are groups like Club 4 Growth and FreedomWorks.

This is a potent (and hopefully) winning combination.

----------


## Warlord

Gurtler's primary if May 19th

----------


## trey4sports

So i live about an hour and a half from Matt and I've already donated. I also filled out a request to door-knock and emailed him as well. Still haven't gotten a reply. If anyone knows him or has a connection to his campaign please PM me - I want to help!

----------


## Warlord

> So i live about an hour and a half from Matt and I've already donated. I also filled out a request to door-knock and emailed him as well. Still haven't gotten a reply. If anyone knows him or has a connection to his campaign please PM me - I want to help!


Keep trying to contact them. I'm sure they could use the help!

----------


## eleganz

> Ron has inspired so many. This guy is an example of someone who was inspired and ran for office and *have earned their stripes at a local level.* They now seek higher office and voters who know them and know that they wont compromise like Ron are giving them a look.  Also Rand is endorsing them and so are groups like Club 4 Growth and FreedomWorks.
> 
> This is a potent (and hopefully) winning combination.


This, many don't realize that politics is like running a business.  You gotta keep working hard and sacrificing until you get your foot in the door, then slowly build your name.

Rand was lucky to have an entire national organization behind him so he got in the senate on the first try, which is virtually impossible.

----------


## Warlord

> This, many don't realize that politics is like running a business.  You gotta keep working hard and sacrificing until you get your foot in the door, then slowly build your name.
> 
> Rand was lucky to have an entire national organization behind him so he got in the senate on the first try, which is virtually impossible.


Very true. Rand had the Paul name which gave him the leg up. He was also up against a hopeless establishment candidate in Grayson.  It is very rare that you go from nothing to the Senate.  In fact you can count them on one hand...

----------


## trey4sports

> Keep trying to contact them. I'm sure they could use the help!


I got in touch via FB. Thank you!

----------


## trey4sports

Matt hit 175K with his Q1 fundraising. In a district this rural this is a big total. He did this with 890 donors averaging $197 per donor. He is a popular sitting state rep. in a district that went 79% for Trump in 2016. All he has to do is win the primary. He is most definitely a Ron Paul Republican. Please consider donating to his campaign. 


https://allongeorgia.com/georgia-sta...e-fundraising/

----------


## Suzanimal

He's awesome

Here's an old interview




The whole R establishment has been against the guy from day one.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...hlight=gurtler

----------


## trey4sports

Donate if you can - this seat is winnable. 

https://www.mattgurtlerforcongress.com/

----------


## clint4liberty

How well is he doing in the polls?

----------


## Matt Collins

Thomas has endorsed him, so has Rand. Club for Growth and he works with Georgia Gun Owners.

----------


## trey4sports

> How well is he doing in the polls?


No polling as of yet but he is in the hunt. There are 9 candidates in the primary. He has been attacked quite a bit from the other two front-runners in the last week which leads me to believe he is THE frontrunner at this point.

His fundraising is top tier and protect freedom PAC has committed to a 6 figure ad buy.

The election will most likely go to a run off if he can't get 50% in the primary since there are 9 candidates running. He has a great track record in the Georgia house and will be another Thomas Massie.

----------


## trey4sports

Just got back from about 7 hours of door knocking in Northeast GA.

Lots and lots of liberty-lovin' folks in Northeast GA. We've got a great chance to win this seat. Matt even took the time out to come meet me and talk politics for a bit. The race will more than likely be go into a run-off and need more financing.

 If you guys are interested in getting another ron-paul republican in the house please consider donating.

https://www.mattgurtlerforcongress.com/

----------


## trey4sports

TOADY IS THE DAY!

The primary is the most important part of this race (district is R+31) because the general will be a cakewalk. I read that the GA SOS wont release any election results until the last polls are closed and unfortunately that wont be until after 10pm EST tonight (due to polling locations in metro atlanta having to extend hours due to malfunction) so it is going to be a late night for election returns.

Hopefully we can pull this out and get into a run-off. Looking forward to getting another Ron Paul Republican in Congress.


Follow live results if you like... https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...knbYot6EqIlKwc

----------


## trey4sports

With 23% reporting things are looking good

Gurtler 27% 
Clyde   19%
Broun   14%


34% reporting 

Matt Gurtler
11,086	27.4%	
Andrew Clyde
7,077	17.5	
John Wilkinson
6,634	16.4



70% reporting

Matt Gurtler
16,006	24.6%	
Andrew Clyde
12,389	19.1	
John Wilkinson
9,009	13.9


with 80% reporting the race is tightening 

Matt Gurtler
19,233	22.6%	
Andrew Clyde
17,168	20.2	
Kevin Tanner
12,024	14.1

----------


## Matt Collins

Link to results:


https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...CHgEhWzMBzim7s

----------


## Matt Collins

He is in first place last night, headed to a runoff on Aug 11th.

----------


## trey4sports

Gurtler came in 1st place with 22% and Andrew Clyde came in at 19% so the two will move to a run-off on August 11th. 

The time for action is NOW. Andrew Clyde raised DOUBLE what Gurtler did and that was basically all self-financing so his pockets are deep and will no doubt have the means to self-fund the run-off. If you want to get another Ron Paul republican in Congress please donate. Please consider donating at www.mattgurtlerforcongress.com

I just made a donation, would love for someone to match! 

Friends of Matt Gurtler
A * Matt Gurtler
$200.00

ID: d1765c6b3b989b227bdf8

----------


## trey4sports

Senator Rand Paul is doing a lunch fundraiser with Matt this coming Friday the 10th. If you are in North GA and would like to attend send an email to MatthewABurrow(at)gmail.com  - admission starts at $250 donation.

----------


## trey4sports

Just a quick update.... had the pleasure of attending a fundraiser for Matt yesterday headlined by none other than Senator Rand Paul. Rand also spoke to the Hall County GOP this morning and endorsed Matt. There was so much energy - it was incredible! 

I would like to emphasize that Matt came in 1st place in a 9 way primary and the run-off is very winnable. His opponent is self-financed and recently cut his own campaign a 400K check so we need every bit of help possible. Please consider donating and be sure to watch the First runoff debate between Matt Gurtler and his opponent tonght at 6pm est. The debate will be livestreamed on Facebook. Look for the "Rabun County GOP" facebook page for the stream.

----------


## Slutter McGee

I matched ya.

Friends of Matt Gurtler
A * Matt Gurtler
$200.00

ID: d46d477db830dc6cff534

----------


## Vanguard

Matt would instantly be the 2nd best congressman by votes. If he wins the primary, he's safe for the general

----------


## trey4sports

> I matched ya.
> 
> Friends of Matt Gurtler
> A * Matt Gurtler
> $200.00
> 
> ID: d46d477db830dc6cff534


Awesome! +rep , pat on the back, and I'll buy ya a beer if I ever meet ya in person!

----------


## trey4sports

If anyone is interested in getting involved and has some time on his/her hands phone-banking is very effective and the Gurtler Campaign has a great system in place that gives you the freedom to help out as little or as much as you would like. 

This is one of the single most effective strategies for winning elections. Phone-banking not only identifies supporters for GOTV efforts but it also identifies important issues for each voter and gives the campaign the ability to laser-target mailers. 

Every call matters. The phone-banking system is set up so that you can make calls from your phone or your computer.

Phone-bank from home ----> https://www.mattgurtlerforcongress.com/calls

----------


## trey4sports

> Matt would instantly be the 2nd best congressman by votes. If he wins the primary, he's safe for the general


Yup. He is a "no compromise" conservative. He has taken some difficult votes in GA but never backed down.

----------


## trey4sports

*P.S. Georgia voters are very friendly - I've had calls go for an hour+ lol*

----------


## Matt Collins

Unfortunately Gurtler lost last night :-(

----------


## Vanguard

This is a very tragic loss. With Amash gone, Gurtler would have been a great replacement. So far we are 1/3 with liberty candidates. There are a few fellow travelers but man, I hoped in this AM First era we would shine. We do great on the local level. We need some fking house reps. Massie isn't enough and his style isn't appealing. Rand is going to retire soon I can feel it

----------


## trey4sports

> This is a very tragic loss. With Amash gone, Gurtler would have been a great replacement. So far we are 1/3 with liberty candidates. There are a few fellow travelers but man, I hoped in this AM First era we would shine. We do great on the local level. We need some fking house reps. Massie isn't enough and his style isn't appealing. *Rand is going to retire soon I can feel it*


God I hope not.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Rand is going to retire soon I can feel it


I think there is a good chance he will too based on some insider knowledge. Hopefully he doesn't.

----------

